# Dash grounding



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a question about grounding of the gauge cluster in my 65 GTO convertible. The car has power top, power seat and power windows. My question is does the gauge cluster have a grounding strap or clip that grounds it to the dash or is it grounded only by the wire from the brake pedal bracket to the cluster? My car had standard gauges when I got it but I replaced that cluster with a Rally cluster.where would the ground wire from the brake pedal bracket attach to the cluster?


----------



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

on a 68 I believe there is a plate from the lighter that runs over to the Gauge cluster and that creates the ground. Not sure if its the same for a 65


----------

